# Remember: This is what normies consider very Gl



## Amnesia (Mar 2, 2020)

This guy got some of the highest ratings on that subreddit. In before needs upper lid fillers and a rhino

@oldcell It seems like for REAL women and real sex appeal the pheno is about the same, no major flaws, with heavy stubble and medium trust face while looking NT with a slight bad boy edge


Not some faggy clean shaven pouty lipped faggot


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 2, 2020)

Nt max is real boys he looks like a high tier normie who goes outside so he will do better than a incel looking chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> clean shaven pouty lipped faggot







Let's see if he can pretend to be a racist/misogynistic prick and still get away with it because of his looks


----------



## BigBiceps (Mar 2, 2020)

Well obviously. He is very gl.


----------



## BigBiceps (Mar 2, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Nt max is real boys *he looks like a high tier normie*


He literally mogs everyone here. What are you talking about?


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 2, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Let's see if he can pretend to be a racist/misogynistic prick and still get away with it because of his looks


thats the only test that matters


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 2, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> He literally mogs everyone here. What are you talking about?
> View attachment 291063


There is a "base" and a "face" imo
"Base" is your bones and physical stats ect.
"Face" is your expression and demeanor 
He has a really good "face" but a high tier normie "base"


----------



## Simone Nobili (Mar 2, 2020)

Well he is good lioking?
Just because He doesnt look like ab Alien means hes ugly


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 2, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> He literally mogs everyone here. What are you talking about?
> View attachment 291063



He's saying that everyone here overrated themselves (which is true)


----------



## Krezo (Mar 2, 2020)

He is good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 2, 2020)

looks upper tier Normie, IRL won't stand out but i already figured out that psl autistic gods are unreachable and looks odd for most foids
for example imho Op mogs him very hard


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 2, 2020)

HOW FUCKING LOW IQ IS THIS FORUM

_"HURR DURR B B BUT HE IS GL"_

Liek WHEN DID I SAY HE ISNT, IS THIS FORUM LEGIT RETARDED OR JUT A BUMNCHA MORONIC 14 YEAR OLDS THAT UNDERSTAND MNOTHIGN AND TAKE EVERYTHING LITERALLY


Can u guys not udnerstand my greater point holy fuck



For real, lookism IQ mogs the shit outta this site userbase, like its at least a 15 point difference, not even kidding


----------



## Pendejo (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> For real, lookism IQ mogs the shit outta this site userbase, like its at least a 15 point difference, not even kidding


Some months ago, yes.
Right now, no, jfl Lookism went to shit.


----------



## DidntRead (Mar 2, 2020)

Ratings on reddit are cope
Let's see if he has good tinder results


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 2, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> He literally mogs everyone here. What are you talking about?
> View attachment 291063


are you choking on his dick or something?

@Amnesia mogs him to death same with @Salludon @Alarico8 @dogapm123 @ChadKahn and tons of others


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Mar 2, 2020)

He is decent looking, can easily slay

Stop coping

You don't need to look like Barret or lachowski to slay


----------



## lookismfugee (Mar 2, 2020)

hes definition of high tier normie ofc hell get good ratings. sub barret=death is meme if u didnt know


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

chico mogs the fuck out of him and chico is clean shaven


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 2, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> He's saying that everyone here overrated themselves (which is true)


Not true i am 8 psl god i mog jesus


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Not true i am 8 psl god i mog jesus








almost as norwooder as I am


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 2, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 291089
> 
> 
> almost as norwooder as I am


I dubunk bald theory. Bald = Profit


----------



## DidntRead (Mar 2, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> You need to look like Barret or Maher to slay


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 2, 2020)

PSL autists focus on things that nobody actually cares: muh zygos muh ipd and so on.

The real thing is: if you have good pheno and no bad traits you will be seen as GL. Male models are rare and WEIRD for the majority of the population. Deal with it.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 2, 2020)

He looks exactly like a friend of mine except he's ginger


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2020)

he needs rhino


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 2, 2020)

He is good looking enough to slay but Reddit will give anyone a good rating.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 2, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> PSL autists focus on things that nobody actually cares: muh zygos muh ipd and so on.
> 
> The real thing is: if you have good pheno and no bad traits you will be seen as GL. Male models are rare and WEIRD for the majority of the population. Deal with it.


Cope tbh

do u think Chico looks weird to the majority of the population jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 2, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Cope tbh
> 
> do u think Chico looks weird to the majority of the population jfl





ImprovLoser said:


> Cope tbh
> 
> do u think Chico looks weird to the majority of the population jfl


the Real deal behind this is that :
NORMIE ARE SO BAD LOOKING that anybody that is OKISH looking will be seen as GL, nothing to do with MM looking weird or anything. jfl if you believe thom strijd or Chico wouldn't cuck this Guy 10000 Times each day


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 2, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Cope tbh
> 
> do u think Chico looks weird to the majority of the population jfl


Chico no

Barrett yes


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 2, 2020)

streege said:


> the Real deal behind this is that :
> NORMIE ARE SO BAD LOOKING that anybody that is OKISH looking will be seen as GL, nothing to do with MM looking weird or anything. jfl if you believe thom strijd or Chico wouldn't cuck this Guy 10000 Times each day


This guy is like 4psl jfl, he just looks nt so u guys are overating him hard. This guy is average, no way near good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 2, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Chico no
> 
> Barrett yes


still Barrett will :
1. looks unique everywhere he goes, grabbing attention and dopamine rush, validation that mogs sex.
2. Will get the giga stacies that are looking for the singularity among the chad, so the élite of the giga Stacy, look at his gf History. therefore who gives a fuck about beeing attractive to beckyes while you can get giga stacys and high class ?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 2, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> PSL autists focus on things that nobody actually cares: muh zygos muh ipd and so on.
> 
> The real thing is: if you have good pheno and no bad traits you will be seen as GL. Male models are rare and WEIRD for the majority of the population. Deal with it.


 I agree and disagree. Having bad cheek bones and eyes too far apart will definitely make normies consider you ugly even if they cant put it in words.

But youre right about the phenotype thing though. Desired phenotype with no outstanding flaws makes you automatically gl.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 2, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> This guy is like 4psl jfl, he just looks nt so u guys are overating him hard. This guy is average, no way near good looking.


+ Reddit is soyland it's was logical


Enigmatic93 said:


> I agree and disagree. Having bad cheek bones and eyes too far apart will definitely make normies consider you ugly even if they cant put it in words.
> 
> But youre right about the phenotype thing though. Desired phenotype with no outstanding flaws makes you automatically gl.


phenopill is indeed brutal but the Guy in op as not an insane pheno. insane pheno in itself is rare as beeing a chadlite so it's fine tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 2, 2020)

streege said:


> + Reddit is soyland it's was logical


Reddit people are not normies tbh, they are excessively soy, for him to get a real rating from normies he'd have to go to Instagram.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

>reddit



Amnesia said:


> REAL women





Amnesia said:


> normies



redditors will say anyone is good looking if they are average with a good haircut jfl


----------



## Kade (Mar 2, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> are you choking on his dick or something?
> 
> @Amnesia mogs him to death same with @Salludon @Alarico8 @dogapm123 @ChadKahn and tons of others


firstly dogapm doesn’t mog him at all

the others mog him aesthetically but the guy in OP just looks so much more socially integratabtle 

doesn’t have bathroom selfie pheno/surgerycel vibes


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 2, 2020)

Kade said:


> firstly dogapm doesn’t mog him at all
> 
> the others mog him aesthetically but the guy in OP just looks so much more socially integratabtle
> 
> doesn’t have bathroom selfie pheno/surgerycel vibes


always cage at the lookism bathroom selfie pheno


----------



## weallburninhell (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This guy got some of the highest ratings on that subreddit. In before needs upper lid fillers and a rhino
> 
> @oldcell It seems like for REAL women and real sex appeal the pheno is about the same, no major flaws, with heavy stubble and medium trust face while looking NT with a slight bad boy edge
> 
> ...


Looks filler


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 2, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> I agree and disagree. Having bad cheek bones and eyes too far apart will definitely make normies consider you ugly even if they cant put it in words.
> 
> But youre right about the phenotype thing though. Desired phenotype with no outstanding flaws makes you automatically gl.



The core of the message is: "PSL" is not real life.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 2, 2020)

Kade said:


> firstly dogapm doesn’t mog him at all
> 
> the others mog him aesthetically but the guy in OP just looks so much more socially integratabtle
> 
> doesn’t have bathroom selfie pheno/surgerycel vibes


What's my pheno is it aspie?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> What's my pheno is it aspie?


nigerian


----------



## Kade (Mar 2, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> What's my pheno is it aspie?


never seen you


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Kade said:


> never seen you


----------



## oldcell (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This guy got some of the highest ratings on that subreddit. In before needs upper lid fillers and a rhino
> 
> @oldcell It seems like for REAL women and real sex appeal the pheno is about the same, no major flaws, with heavy stubble and medium trust face while looking NT with a slight bad boy edge
> 
> ...



U nailed it

I observed this IRL, and as well as online

- No real flaws
- Striking features are not NEEDED its only PSL meme
- natural expression , looking at least NT
- HAIR and HEAVY STUBBLE 
- Good phenotype
-Low bf with some muscles

Literally all Bateman clones have best possible appeal


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> needs upper eyelid fillers and a rhino


----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 2, 2020)

DidntRead said:


> Ratings on reddit are cope


----------



## Zyzzcel (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This guy got some of the highest ratings on that subreddit. In before needs upper lid fillers and a rhino
> 
> @oldcell It seems like for REAL women and real sex appeal the pheno is about the same, no major flaws, with heavy stubble and medium trust face while looking NT with a slight bad boy edge
> 
> ...



hes good looking for normie standards. though theres plenty of guys in college that look like him. usually "handsome faces with beardmaxxing" .

but i know guys that has his face, taller and more muscular. so lol


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 2, 2020)

easily mogs 80% of men his age in my city, if that’s not chadlite I don’t know what is

Maybe my city is just ugly af lol
Regardless I’d be satisfied with high tier normie if that’s what he is


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This guy got some of the highest ratings on that subreddit. In before needs upper lid fillers and a rhino
> 
> @oldcell It seems like for REAL women and real sex appeal the pheno is about the same, no major flaws, with heavy stubble and medium trust face while looking NT with a slight bad boy edge
> 
> ...



If you think reddit is a representation of normies, you are very much mistaken. Reddit is a representation of suppressed incels and bluepilled losers in life.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 2, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> easily mogs 80% of men his age in my city, if that’s not chadlite I don’t know what is


U most have one big incel epidemic in ur city jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 2, 2020)

oldcell said:


> U nailed it
> 
> I observed this IRL, and as well as online
> 
> ...


This is only due to the lack of Elite DNA.
Just look, EE females have to settle for ogre, because most if not all are ogre, same goes for asian etc.
It's just that it's the best you can have on average, to settle with, because everybody need to settle.
But this is absolutely not a chad. While i would agree too that PSL elite is something inaccessible since even opry and shit are frauding hard.
That's why i've not seen, never anybody above 6 Irl;


dohbeep said:


> easily mogs 80% of men his age in my city, if that’s not chadlite I don’t know what is
> 
> Maybe my city is just ugly af lol
> Regardless I’d be satisfied with high tier normie if that’s what he is


80/100 is PSL 5 at best, he is not by any mean a PSL 6 aka 1 in hundreds.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 2, 2020)

I live in UK and in my city everyone has low FWHR no low trust looking people at all. No jaws either. I’m fat balding with a shitty skull and I even have h the edge with my upper eyelid hooding because it seems like everyone here has massive upper eyelid exposure 




ImprovLoser said:


> U most have one big incel epidemic in ur city jfl





streege said:


> This is only due to the lack of Elite DNA.
> Just look, EE females have to settle for ogre, because most if not all are ogre, same goes for asian etc.
> It's just that it's the best you can have on average, to settle with, because everybody need to settle.
> But this is absolutely not a chad. While i would agree too that PSL elite is something inaccessible since even opry and shit are frauding hard.
> ...


Why does everyone not accept anything below 6PSL then? it seems like 5PSL is absolutely fine place to be


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 2, 2020)

streege said:


> This is only due to the lack of Elite DNA.
> Just look, EE females have to settle for ogre, because most if not all are ogre, same goes for asian etc.
> It's just that it's the best you can have on average, to settle with, because everybody need to settle.
> But this is absolutely not a chad. While i would agree too that PSL elite is something inaccessible since even opry and shit are frauding hard.
> ...



Dude your perception is skewed though, in fact all ours is, cause it's socially acceptable for women to fraud so much. Take away all womens makeup and padded bras, hair extensions, hair dye, etc. You would quickly see how fucking disgusting and ugly the vast majority of females are as well, even in EE


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 2, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> I live in UK and in my city everyone has low FWHR no low trust looking people at all. No jaws either. I’m fat balding with a shitty skull and I even have h the edge with my upper eyelid hooding because it seems like everyone here has massive upper eyelid exposure


It's the uk, britcels are the ugliest people in Europe.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 2, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> I live in UK and in my city everyone has low FWHR no low trust looking people at all. No jaws either. I’m fat balding with a shitty skull and I even have h the edge with my upper eyelid hooding because it seems like everyone here has massive upper eyelid exposure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JFL sad area tbh. But here it's not much better, i know only a 6 psl dude, unfrauded, that would be on par with most MM tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 2, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> It's the uk, britcels are the ugliest people in Europe.



Thank fuck for that then because my looksmaxxing will give me more success

britfuel


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Dude your perception is skewed though, in fact all ours is, cause it's socially acceptable for women to fraud so much. Take away all womens makeup and padded bras, hair extensions, hair dye, etc. You would quickly see how fucking disgusting and ugly the vast majority of females are as well, even in EE


I absolutely agree with you on this, i would even say on average, both unfrauded, men mogs.
We are doomed by our sex drives, but actually they are really ugly on average.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Dude your perception is skewed though, in fact all ours is, cause it's socially acceptable for women to fraud so much. Take away all womens makeup and padded bras, hair extensions, hair dye, etc. You would quickly see how fucking disgusting and ugly the vast majority of females are as well, even in EE



The new tiktok trend is to expose "catfish" friends via comparing instagram with candid video. Its actually INSANE how hard girls are frauding in photos and constantly dolling themselves up hardcore.


----------



## Feanor (Mar 2, 2020)

he suffers from extreme normie face.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 2, 2020)

Fake up and fraud can add for foids, up to 3 psl points which is insane. Nobody talks about this, and that's why i hate make up on female.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 2, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Thank fuck for that then because my looksmaxxing will give me more success


Fuck the uk, i'm gtfo of the shithole asap, us mogs.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 2, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> The new tiktok trend is to expose "catfish" friends via comparing instagram with candid video. Its actually INSANE how hard girls are frauding in photos and constantly dolling themselves up hardcore.


I recall watching a show with a famous egirl tiktoker - famous for her so-called look - , she looks insane on her tiktok, meh IRL, jfl tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> View attachment 291228


Lensdistortion.me


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> not some faggy clean shaven pouty lipped faggot


hes chadlite so what


jordan's clean shaved and has pouty/bee stung lips and mogs him to death


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> hes chadlite so what
> 
> 
> jordan's clean shaved and has pouty/bee stung lips and mogs him to death




By what standards? Quasi gay autists on PSL and full homosexuals in the modeling industry ?


The guy in the OP and his general look/pheno has much more BROAD appeal to real women


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Mar 2, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> He literally mogs everyone here. What are you talking about?
> View attachment 291063


He doesn’t mog OP jfl.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> By what standards? Quasi gay autists on PSL and full homosexuals in the modeling industry ?
> 
> 
> The guy in the OP and his general look/pheno has much more BROAD appeal to real women


sure but i doubt he'd manage to fuck half as many victoria's secret models as jordan barrett has


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> By what standards? Quasi gay autists on PSL and full homosexuals in the modeling industry ?
> 
> 
> The guy in the OP and his general look/pheno has much more BROAD appeal to real women


Barrett looks striking, you simply don't find guys like him buying in your nearest supermarket. I see guys like that soyddit guy almost every day (he is not that gl just above average) but never, ever, eeeever a guy like Barrett. Maybe some girls don't find him attractive at all but most girls would gladly fuck him.
I wouldn't give a shit if some girls literally laughed at my face if 80% of them would destroy their lower lip upon seeing me.


----------

